# Finding the right puppy



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Every day we see posts and new threads from people who want a puppy NOW!
So I thought I would type this out. 
Way, way back before I lost Sabi I started looking for a puppy. Sabi had just been diagnosed with DM, my heart was shattered and my head was spinning.
I found a breeder, planning a litter that seemed perfect and I jumped. Last minute she switched the stud and I was not happy so I backed out. I got on a list for a future breeding and waited, second guessing myself the whole time. I started looking for other breeders. Sabi continued to defy the odds and hang on while I desperately swung between researching ways to hang on to Sabs AND trying to find my next dog.
Good breeders are hard to find. Good breeders testing for DM a decade ago were needles in haystacks.
Then a tiny cataclysm threw my world into an uproar. Her name would be Shadow.
Now I was fighting to save two lives, and still looking for a pup.
Shadow proved to be a huge challenge, my refusal to accept that she was staying helped nothing and Sabi started to slide downhill.
Then Sabi died, Shadow lost her marbles and the litter I was waiting on was born. I wisely declined, the breeder was sympathetic and understanding. We agreed it was not a good time and I was moved to another litter.
That particular bitch never produced another litter.
I refused to consider a pup produced by DM carriers and eventually just moved on.
When Shadow was 6 I was offered a pup from a breeder I really like. I declined, and again it proved fortunate. A few months later I was injured and lost my job.
Now anyone who knows me knows that the dogs come first. At no point are my dogs ever in any danger of needing to be rehomed. I will move heaven and earth for them. That said, I am not an idiot. No puppies while moving across the bloody country, no puppies during global pandemic.
My criteria have never changed. Healthy dog, solid temperament, work ability from a breeder who actually cares.
But for all the impatient people on the planet, I have been looking for over a decade! And as it turns out things worked out for the best. The original pup I was to get was so far from what I really wanted. And given my state of mind, I would have resented it every day of it's life.
I have 3 breeders to speak with, all of whom can and will produce EXACTLY what I want.
I am no longer wracked with guilt and grief over Sabi, Shadow has neared the end of our journey, Bud has gone to be with his Sabs and I am older, wiser and much more honest with myself.
I like one dog at a time, I don't want another rescue. I have learned more in my relentless hunt for a pup then I would ever have thought possible.
Stay tuned.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

My story is similar in context, if not content.

I had just returned from a year in Afghanistan with Fama. I had to return her to VLK before I went back to Hawaii. I was getting out of the Army to go work at VLK. My family was back stateside. I was living in a friend's spare bedroom, writing about the dog I so sorely missed.

No less than 5 breeders offered to give me a pup out of an upcoming litter. Their generosity was overwhelming, but it just wasn't the right time. I was headed into the unknown contracting for the DoD. 

Things changed, as they always do, and I ended up back in the Army, headed to Korea for a year. My family stayed in Ohio, so I had a lot of free time. I consulted with some trainers I had met online, working through some tough dogs and situations. I made some wonderful friends through emails and phone calls. I was still as involved in dogs as I could be.

I started considering a pup for when I returned stateside after my time in Korea was up. I had talked with a few breeders and found a litter I liked. A friend of mine was also retiring from breeding and was considering placing a young female with me.

2 days later, I got the message that Fama was going into disposition and would be retired before I could get home, and that some brand new handler was trying to adopt her without anyone letting me know that Fama was getting retired.

Everything shifted from finding a puppy to getting my dog back. I had some invaluable help from friends back home and contacts inside the Army and I ended up picking her up at Fort Bragg the day after I got home from Korea.

Last year, we laid Fama to rest June 10. I had a huge hole in my heart. I wanted another dog so bad, but I knew it wasn't the time. My day job and woodworking were both keeping me very busy. No time, and I wasn't emotionally available. I had Captain, a GSD we watch every weekday while his mom is at work. He was 7 months old at the time and was keeping my training itch fulfilled.

Then a year later, Lucian, my service dog, dies unexpectedly. My wonderful wife told me the following day that I needed to find a dog. She was right. I really don't sleep without a dog. The day job is slow and flexible. I finally have time for a puppy. I had been contacted several times about CarmsPack pups and, while that is the breeder I really wanted a dog from, the timing had just never been right. I had already passed on a pup out of this last litter and I knew they were already spoken for. On a hope and a prayer, I shot a message to Gus's mom. Long story short, I ended up with Valor, and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David, your story with Fama had me near hysterical! I was so relieved for both of you when she was finally in your hands. I think I cried for an hour.
It always makes me laugh when people say they think a few months is too long to wait. But its the difference between a dog and the dog. 
One of my big issues was that I needed to wait long enough that I wasn't looking for Sabi anymore. Common sense is not related to your heart. As much as I knew I could never replace her I was still trying, and while I still want some of her qualities I can now look at a dog without searching for all those similarities. And being disappointed that they aren't there.


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

I've put deposits down on pups the day after they were born or at a few weeks. When we got my my girl Bailey I had been looking at breeders for 6 months. I found my boy Coal in a few weeks after my older boy passed away suddenly. I understand the impatience once you've decided you're ready for another pup. Over the years as I've become more knowledgeable, I've become a lot pickier about what I want and I know a handful of breeders that produce what I like. For the first time I've put a deposit on a girl that has not even been conceived yet. It's a long wait and possibly even longer wait if all doesn't go smoothly, but she will be worth the wait when she finally comes home.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

DH and I waited 30 years for a GSD so our timing was perfect. But my boy was a nieve, novice impulse buy. Had it not been for the right timing and ability to put 95 percent of my focus on him it could have gone the way of many threads on here.


----------



## Bknmaizey (Sep 16, 2019)

I just wanted to post to say that I really appreciate this thread and these stories from y’all. We lost our GSD in March of last year (it was sudden and out of the blue) so it’s been about a year and a half. What Sabis mom wrote really struck a chord - it’s only just about now that I have gotten beyond looking for a dog that would recreate our dog but instead be able to appreciate her as different and unique.

In terms of waiting, I couldn’t imagine getting another dog for a long while even though I knew I couldn’t live without one forever. We’d toyed with the idea of getting one this summer/fall but it didn’t work out. Now we’re looking at spring/summer next year and that timing feels right. It’ll have been two years by then.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I remain in no rush. It will happen as it should. 
I started this thread mostly for future readers. You have two choices. You can wait for your puppy or you can get a pup right now. 
@David Winners waited and I would bet he is glad he did.
Grief and loss do crazy things to our brains and everyone processes it differently. Sabi was so much more then a dog to me, it took a long time for my heart to catch up with my head. I needed to give myself time. No one can tell another person how long is long enough. Some people need to fill that hole right away. I needed to step back. I also needed to recognize that my entire world was wrapped around a dog. I had nothing else. That's not cool.
So should people wait a decade for a dog, not at all. Unless it's right for them. But asking a breeder to find you a perfect dog in a month? Unrealistic.
So rush to get a pup if you must, but don't blame the breeder or the dog if it turns out wrong.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

When Sage died, I was heartbroken. I had Russ and Carly, yes, but Sage was my heart. I couldn’t even think about puppies. I just thought I’d have my other dogs and that would be it. 

But a year later, Sage’s litter sister had puppies. And my friend said “I have one for you if you want her. I knew she was yours from the beginning.” I don’t get puppy fever, so I can see a litter and not want to take a puppy home. I sat in the middle of those 4 week old babies, looked around, picked the red girl up, and said “who is this???”. She said “your dog. The one that I told you about”. I hem-hawed around about it for a couple of weeks. I think when that darn puppy came up to my lawn chair and started barking at me, it was a sign. And then there was Scarlet. 

When the time is right, it’s right.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I remain in no rush. It will happen as it should.
> I started this thread mostly for future readers. You have two choices. You can wait for your puppy or you can get a pup right now.
> @David Winners waited and I would bet he is glad he did.
> Grief and loss do crazy things to our brains and everyone processes it differently. Sabi was so much more then a dog to me, it took a long time for my heart to catch up with my head. I needed to give myself time. No one can tell another person how long is long enough. Some people need to fill that hole right away. I needed to step back. I also needed to recognize that my entire world was wrapped around a dog. I had nothing else. That's not cool.
> ...


I'm overjoyed I waited! I probably spend 6 active hours a day with Valor. He's almost always with me but I have time right now to do it right and the right dog to put the time into.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have wAited for over ten years to have German shepherds again I knew I had the time and was really going back and forth though with the breed. It happened though and could not have been better choice. It was meant to be no doubt.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

First dog after buying my first house - impulse buy backyard bred working line GSD puppy. I went to see an older dog that they were trying to rehome and ended up bringing home the last of a littler of puppies - poor little guy was covered in fleas, skinny and firmly latched onto my pantleg by his teeth. The closer I got to my truck in the yard the cheaper he got (yes the breeder followed me and dropped the cost just about every 5 steps I took).. until my heartstrings won out over common sense. He was my buddy for the next 6.5yrs and the problems were evident - he was not a confident balanced dog, loads of fun with me but couldn't ever trust him as an adult around strangers - he'd just as soon bite someone as look at them. I kept him safe and out of trouble for his life.

Fast forward a couple years, I'm finally bringing home my dream dog - a Cane Corso. He was the guy I researched, talked myself out of countless times worried that it may be too much dog and finally just went for it. It was 2yrs start to finish, meet breeders, research breeders, meet dogs.. make a choice, leave a deposit, get on a waiting list.. it may have been the longest wait of my life lol He was my well bred, well researched and def not discount dog. He was a dream, we worked hard to do the right things and I had the best friend ever - big, goofy, calm and confident dog. I trusted him to be solid always and not react unless I freaked out (which really doesn't happen often at all) - all the good intentions and vet care in the world didn't save from a bowel obstruction at 4yrs of age. The vet cleared it and 24hrs later I was saying goodbye, damage was already done.

The differences between the discount backyard buy and the well researched and carefully chosen one were countless. I def found MY dog in that Corso - who knows if it was the wait and anticipation or simply the right fit but it worked. All else aside - unforseens do happen, I wanted that Corso to live forever but someone had other plans.

Now I have my little Finn, well big little, he's the halfway dog... my heart will always want another Corso but I wasn't ready, I knew I'd be forever comparing. Ending up with Finn was a bit of a fluke, I was fostering another mastiff type and knew she just wasn't right to stay with me - thousands of homes would want her, she was the easy dog. Then in walks a coworker with a line on a litter of GSDs ... following me around with puppy pics, reminding me how much I needed something. I said no, walked away and weeks later was texting him asking if any were left.. 3 days later I was picking up a shiny new GSD puppy. I think this guy is the bane of my existence lol not in a resentful way but OMG is he ever a lot of work. He is confident and social but let him even sniff an inch and he's taking a mile. He isn't the Corso I thought I needed again, but he's wormed his way into my heart - in a very in your face obnoxious land shark type of way lol.\

Who knows what's next, I didn't ever think I'd have another GSD and here I am... sleep deprived, banging my head on walls it seems some days over simple things... and then he has a moment of brilliance - I expect the worst from him and he shines.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I think what ends up hurting new buyers is impulse buying, the need for instant gratification, and the price of entry for well bred dogs. People want a well bred, “top of the line dog,” but see the price and are immediately turned off it. Why pay two grand when you can pay 200 bucks? I don’t have 2 grand but I can take 200 out of my next check. Why wait and save for a puppy when I can go get one now? My neighbor has a backyard bred dog that’s good and they don’t have any issues? I hear about all the problems those guys with expensive dogs have? I don’t know why they paid that much. Dogs are living creatures. There’s always the chance that health or something else can be an issue. It’s way less likely with a well bred dog. You can see the track record of health in their family. You may think they look exactly the same, but upon closer inspection they poorly bred dog moves a little weird. His proportions seem off a little. His color is as striking or vibrant. You think that poorly bred dog acts the same, will be as easy to train, will protect you when you need him to. The act is a little different when you thought you were getting a working dog, but this guy doesn’t want to leave the house. That poorly bred dog may be high energy too, but you can’t keep his interest fir more than 5 minutes. He barks at those strangers when they walk past you in the street, but he backs up and hides behind you when they come close or try to pet him. Maybe he turns tail and runs when someone yells at him. Or maybe he’s super ornery and tries to bite everyone that walks within 10 feet of you and you have to hide him from house guests and you can’t take him out in public. I’ll always believe that you can train and manage a dog to success. I will admit that for one, you can’t change the genetics of the dog, and while you can train to increase the various thresholds for things, that only goes so far. Once that threshold is reached, they are going to revert to the genetic base. It’s also a whole lot easier to train a confident, strong nerves dog to function various stressful situations than a shy, nervous one. You set yourself up for success by starting off with the best dog you can. I understand that price can be daunting, but you can take that 200 a month, save for 10 months, and get a dog that’s a much better fit. That’s not even the 5-10 years a lot of people here wait. You can also take that time to research the breed, study training techniques and different dog types, and figure out the dog you truly want. A lot of people say they want a high drive dog, till it rains but stop for a week straight and he’s bouncing off the walls of your house because you aren’t willing to take him out. You may think you want a hard dog, till you need to tell him to calm down and he’s dragging you down the street while you have no way to stop him. That tone gives you a chance to find a support system for when you have trouble, to talk to trainers and clubs around you and visit them to see if they are a good fit for you. Most importantly I think, it gives you a chance to research and vet the breeder. I didn’t find my puppy by chance. I’d seen multiple dogs from the breeder. I’d seen dogs from the sire. I knew of dogs from the dam. I talked to people about her and her dogs. If you make a snap decision on a dog, you run a much higher risk of being disappointed. If you go for the cheapest option you can find, you run a high risk of being disappointed. I’m not saying the most expensive dog is the best. I am saying if a deal seems too good to be true, it probably is.


----------

